# New karate kid tv series



## Headhunter (Mar 21, 2018)

So just saw this. When I first heard the idea I thought it was terrible but seeing the trailer it could have good potential if they do it right. The idea of johnny Lawrence training people in karate and Daniel being against it is interesting and I think if made correctly it could be a good series that shows the true values of martial arts something most martial art movies and series don't show enough of these days.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 21, 2018)

unfortunately Machio is not a good actor.  he was ok as an awkward 80's teen but looking at this clip,,,his acting and the script look a little questionable.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> unfortunately Machio is not a good actor.  he was ok as an awkward 80's teen but looking at this clip,,,his acting and the script look a little questionable.


I don’t think he was that good in the original.  More like just passable than ok as an actor.  Other than My Cousin Vinny, what’s he done?  There’s a reason IMO.  Think about how popular he was at the release of Karate Kid 1 and 2.  I think the story and Morita (Miyagi) are what made Macchio, not Macchio himself.  Maybe I’m wrong; I’m not the best Hollywood critic.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So just saw this. When I first heard the idea I thought it was terrible but seeing the trailer it could have good potential if they do it right. The idea of johnny Lawrence training people in karate and Daniel being against it is interesting and I think if made correctly it could be a good series that shows the true values of martial arts something most martial art movies and series don't show enough of these days.



There was a thread here a few weeks ago or so about it.  That trailer makes the storyline look somewhat different than before.  The other trailers looked like Larusso and Johnny were friends, and Johnny opening Cobra Kai renewed the rivalry.  This trailer seems like Johnny’s a bum, they weren’t friends, and opening Cobra Kai is going to turn it all around for Johnny.  Renewed rivalry still intact though.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 21, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> There was a thread here a few weeks ago or so about it.  That trailer makes the storyline look somewhat different than before.  The other trailers looked like Larusso and Johnny were friends, and Johnny opening Cobra Kai renewed the rivalry.  This trailer seems like Johnny’s a bum, they weren’t friends, and opening Cobra Kai is going to turn it all around for Johnny.  Renewed rivalry still intact though.



Yeah, the one I posted seemed rather different.

So was there a fountain of youth on the original Karate Kid set? Ralp Macchio, William Zabka(Johnny) and Elisabeth Shue have all aged extremely well.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> unfortunately Machio is not a good actor.  he was ok as an awkward 80's teen but looking at this clip,,,his acting and the script look a little questionable.


None of that matters with this type of movie, LOL.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tames D said:


> None of that matters with this type of movie, LOL.


Good point.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 21, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Yeah, the one I posted seemed rather different.
> 
> So was there a fountain of youth on the original Karate Kid set? Ralp Macchio, William Zabka(Johnny) and Elisabeth Shue have all aged extremely well.


Now that you mention it, yeah.  How come I never noticed that before?


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 21, 2018)

It seems like cobra kai will be the good guy here...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> It seems like cobra kai will be the good guy here...
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


I tend to agree.


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I tend to agree.


I read it somewhere that ralph attitude in real live should mark him as bad guy.
New guy come to the neighborhood, steal your girlfriend, and in the end beat you in the competition...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> I read it somewhere that ralph attitude in real live should mark him as bad guy.
> New guy come to the neighborhood, steal your girlfriend, and in the end beat you in the competition...
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


He has a bad attitude in real life or the movie? Or both?


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 21, 2018)

Tames D said:


> He has a bad attitude in real life or the movie? Or both?


No, just in karate kid character, if we put it in real live.
Don't know how he is outside the movies.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Anarax (Mar 22, 2018)

This looks interesting as well


----------



## Tames D (Mar 22, 2018)

That's hilarious!!


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So just saw this. When I first heard the idea I thought it was terrible but seeing the trailer it could have good potential if they do it right. The idea of johnny Lawrence training people in karate and Daniel being against it is interesting and I think if made correctly it could be a good series that shows the true values of martial arts something most martial art movies and series don't show enough of these days.


I'll be honest, I was pretty freakin excited when I heard about this... XD. Karate kid is the bomb.. I only hope it will be available elsewhere too and not just YouTube red. I rip out Karate Kid 1, 2 and 3 every now and then


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 22, 2018)

Anarax said:


> This looks interesting as well


That is awesome.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 22, 2018)

There was one comment on it on YouTube that I liked; 'They haven't acted in a decade, this summer, see why'.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 22, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I'll be honest, I was pretty freakin excited when I heard about this... XD. Karate kid is the bomb.. I only hope it will be available elsewhere too and not just YouTube red. I rip out Karate Kid 1, 2 and 3 every now and then


3 really sucked.  And his Seiunchin kata is a complete hack job   And his bunkai of it at the end of the match was so much worse.

1 and 2 were great.  I’ve got them on Amazon instant video and watch them at least every few months.  3’s just brutal.  Watched it once or twice back in the day.  Fortunately, it didn’t kill the first two.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I'll be honest, I was pretty freakin excited when I heard about this... XD. Karate kid is the bomb.. I only hope it will be available elsewhere too and not just YouTube red. I rip out Karate Kid 1, 2 and 3 every now and then


1 and 2 are good but 3 is poor. The story is good but its like he's forgotten every bit of karate he ever learned and don't even get me started on the last fight


----------



## PiedmontChun (Mar 22, 2018)

The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.

Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 22, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


You remind me of a guy I train with.  We were somehow talking about Karate Kid.  He says to me “I was training in Kyokushin when I first saw that movie.  All I could think when I walked out of the theater was ‘what a load of crap.’”

I was in 3rd grade or so and not training any karate at the time, so my perspective was a bit different


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 22, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


I think I had just started training Judo when it came out, maybe into my second foray into Karate, as well. I probably still thought that was how it worked.


----------



## lklawson (Mar 22, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> I read it somewhere that ralph attitude in real live should mark him as bad guy.
> New guy come to the neighborhood, steal your girlfriend, and in the end beat you in the competition...
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


Probably referring to this video:

Daniel is a bully and picks every fight in the movie while Johnny shows as much restraint as a teenager can be expected to; while kicking Daniel's butt and generally humiliating him, shows restraint in not seriously injuring Daniel despite the fact that he obviously can at any time he wishes.






Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2018)

OMG.


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

lklawson said:


> Probably referring to this video:
> 
> Daniel is a bully and picks every fight in the movie while Johnny shows as much restraint as a teenager can be expected to; while kicking Daniel's butt and generally humiliating him, shows restraint in not seriously injuring Daniel despite the fact that he obviously can at any time he wishes.
> 
> ...


So forcing a guy off his push bike on his motorbike down a hill and could've caused fatal injuries also beating same guy to an inch of his life while having his friends hold him and would've killed him with a flying kick is showing restraint? Plus harassing a girl and damaging her property? 

I honestly hate that argument and its disgusting because people actually think those actions are good


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


Well it'd be a rubbish movie if it was realistic its the same with all sport movies. Personally I don't mind it at all. Of course it's silly but it's a movie at the end of the day


----------



## lklawson (Mar 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So forcing a guy off his push bike on his motorbike down a hill and could've caused fatal injuries also beating same guy to an inch of his life while having his friends hold him and would've killed him with a flying kick is showing restraint? Plus harassing a girl and damaging her property?
> 
> I honestly hate that argument and its disgusting because people actually think those actions are good


Go argue with the video, not me.  I'm just reporting it, not supporting it.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So forcing a guy off his push bike on his motorbike down a hill and could've caused fatal injuries also beating same guy to an inch of his life while having his friends hold him and would've killed him with a flying kick is showing restraint? Plus harassing a girl and damaging her property?
> 
> I honestly hate that argument and its disgusting because people actually think those actions are good


I’ll let you in on a secret... it’s a joke.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 22, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> I’ll let you in on a secret... it’s a joke.


Trust me maybe here it is but I've seen people who genuinely believe it


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Trust me maybe here it is but I've seen people who genuinely believe it



They believe an alternate story to a fictional movie?


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> They believe an alternate story to a fictional movie?



Well, DUH.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Trust me maybe here it is but I've seen people who genuinely believe it


Along with pro wrestling?


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 22, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


Oh, I can buy that with focused, dedicated training, especially 1-on-1, a student can compete and even win a tournament or other specific event after only several months of training.  Daniel was training to fight -- not training the whole art, and we can presume that he trained most days for several hours a day.  Do I buy into the wax-on-wax-off, paint the fence as a magic shortcut?  Not really.  It might ingrain the motion -- but not the context, and that matters.  Realistically, with 2 or 3 months focused training aimed solely at preparing someone to fight matches, rather than philosophy, principles, "whys" --- would someone win a tournament?  Probably not.  Put on a credible showing?  Sure.  And if he's doing well enough, and some of the Cobra Kai fighters start taking dives... maybe he makes it to the finals, with a few lucky breaks.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 23, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> 3 really sucked.  And his Seiunchin kata is a complete hack job   And his bunkai of it at the end of the match was so much worse.
> 
> 1 and 2 were great.  I’ve got them on Amazon instant video and watch them at least every few months.  3’s just brutal.  Watched it once or twice back in the day.  Fortunately, it didn’t kill the first two.







Headhunter said:


> 1 and 2 are good but 3 is poor. The story is good but its like he's forgotten every bit of karate he ever learned and don't even get me started on the last fight



Hehe I actually loved the 3rd to be honest . I thought it was honest, in that it showed that the martial artist isn't perfect and isn't always going to be a 100% infallible human being. It showed how Daniel really lost his way, forgot what martial arts was all about, forgot everything he learned to pursue glory, revenge, and what was fed to him what martial arts was (by the ponytail dude), which you do see happen in martial arts circles. I reckon it brought Daniel (-san) to true vulnerability, honesty and real humility.



PiedmontChun said:


> The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though. You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside



Yeah I dunno, I don't think it was really showing his fast path to it or displaying unrealistic expectations, but moreso it was emphasising that under the right tutelage, attitude and willingness to learn, that you improve and progress better. You could even see that Mr Miyagi didn't even care about rank either hehe


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 23, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Hehe I actually loved the 3rd to be honest . I thought it was honest, in that it showed that the martial artist isn't perfect and isn't always going to be a 100% infallible human being. It showed how Daniel really lost his way, forgot what martial arts was all about, forgot everything he learned to pursue glory, revenge, and what was fed to him what martial arts was (by the ponytail dude), which you do see happen in martial arts circles. I reckon it brought Daniel (-san) to true vulnerability, honesty and real humility.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I dunno, I don't think it was really showing his fast path to it or displaying unrealistic expectations, but moreso it was emphasising that under the right tutelage, attitude and willingness to learn, that you improve and progress better. You could even see that Mr Miyagi didn't even care about rank either hehe


He didnt just forget what martial arts is about he simply forgot martial arts. The previous film he won a fight to the death with the top fighter in Okinawa and now he's scared of some punk kid and can't do a thing to him apart from one chop to the stomach. The overall story was good enough but the actual martial arts were terrible. The second movie probably had the best fight scenes and the first the best story


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 24, 2018)

PiedmontChun said:


> *The nostalgia in me loves all the KK movies, but the martial artist in me gets irritated to see a kid train after school for a few months, has a couple fights, and basically ends up (or is considered) the equivalent of a red / brown / black belt. All teenage martial arts movies seem to follow that same silly plot device though.* You add the cultural phenomenon of local McDojos that crank out 10 year old black belts, and people start believing that anyone who trains in a martial art for years should be a "black belt" or equivalent and it just doesn't compute to people that the journey to real martial skill is LONG and HARD.
> 
> Don't mean to derail - I will totally watch this when it is out, bad acting or outdated karate culture aside


I agree.  Pure Hollywood, and in this case because the movies is an 80s movie, it just takes a couple of training montages and boom, Daniel is fighting at a black belt level.  It really owes a lot to the Rocky movies in this regard.  But at least in Rocky, the hero was already a boxer.  It isn't as if he was a mob enforcer who goes toe to toe with Creed after just a couple of months of training. 

So if we were concerned with realism, you could have built in a back story where Daniel had trained for several years back in New Jersey and Miyagi's unorthodox training methods help him to fine tune some skills that were either rusty, or maybe just misapplied.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 24, 2018)

lklawson said:


> Probably referring to this video:
> 
> Daniel is a bully and picks every fight in the movie while Johnny shows as much restraint as a teenager can be expected to; while kicking Daniel's butt and generally humiliating him, shows restraint in not seriously injuring Daniel despite the fact that he obviously can at any time he wishes.
> 
> ...


I have seen these types of videos on youtube and while I understand they are tongue in cheek, there is an aspect to Daniel's character that actually is kind of jerky.  In real life, he probably would get his *** kicked, and maybe deservedly for pulling some of what he pulled.

But the reason the movie works is, there are more Daniel Larussos out there than Johnny Lawrences.  And most Daniel Larusso type guys would let things go and resent being cowards.  In Karate Kid, weak kid stands up to the rich, popular douche, steals his girlfriend, and kicks his ***.  Karate was just the backdrop.  The exact same thing happens in the movie Valley Girl, where a young Nicholas Cage does the exact same thing to a blond haired martial artist douche bag played by Michael Bowen. (Uncle Jack from Breaking Bad, and Buck from Kill Bill.)


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 24, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I agree.  Pure Hollywood, and in this case because the movies is an 80s movie, it just takes a couple of training montages and boom, Daniel is fighting at a black belt level.  It really owes a lot to the Rocky movies in this regard.  But at least in Rocky, the hero was already a boxer.  It isn't as if he was a mob enforcer who goes toe to toe with Creed after just a couple of months of training.
> 
> So if we were concerned with realism, you could have built in a back story where Daniel had trained for several years back in New Jersey and Miyagi's unorthodox training methods help him to fine tune some skills that were either rusty, or maybe just misapplied.



In the movie, Daniel does make reference to having done some classes at the Y, as well as trying to use a book (which wasn't working too well, which is pretty realistic...).


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> In the movie, Daniel does make reference to having done some classes at the Y, as well as trying to use a book (which wasn't working too well, which is pretty realistic...).



My brother tried the self taught method of martial arts training in high school.  Many years later, he went to a TKD studio and earned a black belt.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 24, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> My brother tried the self taught method of martial arts training in high school.  Many years later, he went to a TKD studio and earned a black belt.



Yeah. Doesn't really work. Especially from a book, which cannot show the body mechanics involved. Video is better, but still really best suited to the role of a supplement to a decent teacher.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 24, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Yeah. Doesn't really work. Especially from a book, which cannot show the body mechanics involved. Video is better, but still really best suited to the role of a supplement to a decent teacher.



You need a teacher to correct mistakes (we all make them), and you need training partners.  I think one of the reasons I quit training towards the end of high school was my training partner of two years injured his foot, and dropped out.  As I said, for 2 years, we practiced together in the dojang, and out.  I haven't thought of this for awhile, but I think when he quit, I felt the loss.  It isn't that there weren't other people at the gym to work out with, but when my friend went, there was always someone at about the same level as me to practice with, and after his departure, that was not always the case anymore.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 24, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> You need a teacher to correct mistakes (we all make them), and you need training partners.  I think one of the reasons I quit training towards the end of high school was my training partner of two years injured his foot, and dropped out.  As I said, for 2 years, we practiced together in the dojang, and out.  I haven't thought of this for awhile, but I think when he quit, I felt the loss.  It isn't that there weren't other people at the gym to work out with, but when my friend went, there was always someone at about the same level as me to practice with, and after his departure, that was not always the case anymore.


There's a fair amount of evidence that we stick to things much better (diet, exercise, training) when we do them with someone. Your friend filled that role for you, and when he wasn't there, the routine was broken, which made it less the same to you and easier to break the habit.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 25, 2018)

I thought Cobra Kai focused on a sensi who had questionable ethics and morals. He used his brand of martial arts to create bullies. Or at least it seemed that way from the outside. Johnny was the perfect nemesis. But the Karate Kid is more of a coming of age take about being the new kid and trying to fit in. 

While the Cobra Kai sensi was ruthless in the tournament we saw that his students just wanted learn and were following his bad example. 

Daniel didn't know what Myagi was teaching him was practical karate. He thought it was just chores until Myagi finally quizzed him and he realized it. But Daniel still had a confidence problem because he still wanted to fit in and didn't know when to fight. That's why he needed guidance.

I'll watch Cobra Kai. It'll be interesting to see things from Johnny's perspective.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 25, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> In the movie, Daniel does make reference to having done some classes at the Y


So... you were his first instructor? Very cool!


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 26, 2018)

I recently rewatched 2 and 3 and both are good films. I do like 3 Thomas Ian griffin is a good actor and a great martial artist and he did a good job as a villain. The last fight was terrible and it should've been a more back and forth fight. The same stuff could've happened e.g Barnes using dirty fighting to hurt him but at least let Daniel get a few points himself apart from a chop to the stomach. Oh and completely get rid of that kata in the ring.

Also the order should've been swapped. 3 should've been the second movie and 2 should've been the third.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2018)

Tames D said:


> So... you were his first instructor? Very cool!



I suppose it's possible...


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 26, 2018)

Tames D said:


> So... you were his first instructor? Very cool!


Yeah and Daniel thinks he's rubbish remember this line

Daniel: I gotta take karate 
Mum: you took karate 
Daniel: no not at the Y at a good school


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah and Daniel thinks he's rubbish remember this line
> 
> Daniel: I gotta take karate
> Mum: you took karate
> Daniel: no not at the Y at a good school



Couldn't be me then... our students love me. Or at least, I'm going to keep telling myself they do. So there.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 26, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Oh and completely get rid of that kata in the ring.



But that's what gave him his magical powers to win!!! Like charging up a kamehameha!

That's why I do kata.......


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 26, 2018)

Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?


----------



## pdg (Mar 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?




Erm...

Well...

I've seen worse.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?


Yes
And no.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Erm...
> 
> Well...
> 
> I've seen worse.


So, it's not as bad as _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_, then?


----------



## pdg (Mar 26, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> So, it's not as bad as _Attack of the Killer Tomatoes_, then?



If you're starting comparisons, I'll do a scale, best (on the list, not best of all time) at the top, worst below.


LOTR/The Hobbit
Matrix/Blade
I bought a vampire motorcycle
.
Attack of the killer tomatoes
.
.
The next Karate Kid
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Some strange thing that I think was about a stealth bomber pilot that felt like 14 hours of a bloke in a white room talking to himself, interspersed with random 5 second flight clips, iirc it ended with him wondering if he was God
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sideways


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 26, 2018)

pdg said:


> Erm...
> 
> Well...
> 
> I've seen worse.





Dirty Dog said:


> Yes
> And no.


'Nuff said XD. I'll probably have to watch it now anyway XD


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> 'Nuff said XD. I'll probably have to watch it now anyway XD


Honestly i like it way more than the third. It's an original story with decent characters and it shows a different side to miyagi. Also it's actually got some decent training scenes. To me it's no worse than any of the others


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?


Awful


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 26, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?


It has Hillary Swank...  

Story is closer to "the true purpose" of martial arts, I suppose.  It's watchable.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 26, 2018)

The Karate Kid Blog: truth at the all valley - a conclusion

This theory is that Johnny and Daniel came up with a plan where Johnny threw the fight at the end to help Daniel win.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 26, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The Karate Kid Blog: truth at the all valley - a conclusion
> 
> This theory is that Johnny and Daniel came up with a plan where Johnny threw the fight at the end to help Daniel win.


Haha ah wow, just had a bit of a skim, very interesting, never thought there'd be a secret conspiracy about the Karate Kid XD, I'll have to have a proper read later


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 26, 2018)

Me as well. Let us know if you agree or not.


----------



## mrt2 (Mar 27, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The Karate Kid Blog: truth at the all valley - a conclusion
> 
> This theory is that Johnny and Daniel came up with a plan where Johnny threw the fight at the end to help Daniel win.


I also skimmed it.  I am not persuaded.


----------



## Michele123 (Mar 28, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Whilst we're on the general subject, has anyone seen the one after number 3, The Next Karate Kid, with Hilary Swank? I haven't yet seen it, any good?



Sorry, late to respond.  I saw it as a young teen.  I don’t remember the storyline now but back then I really liked that it was a female protagonist.  As a young teenage girl, it was inspiring and encouraging to me.  I don’t remember if I had started karate yet or not when it came out, but it was definitely an influence in my Martial Arts journey.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting new trailers showing the different characters. Makes it a lot more intriguing in my opinion


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 9, 2018)

The problem is that it's youtube red. From what I hear it's not that great.


----------



## Michele123 (Apr 9, 2018)

Is YouTube red a subscription service?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 9, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Is YouTube red a subscription service?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Yes...$9.99 per month.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 10, 2018)

Michele123 said:


> Is YouTube red a subscription service?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As CB Jones said, $9.99/month.  They’ve got a free trial period, so after the entire season is released, I’ll sign up for that and watch it.


----------



## pdg (Apr 10, 2018)

YouTube Red: not available in the UK...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 10, 2018)

pdg said:


> YouTube Red: not available in the UK...


That surprises me. I wonder why it isn't.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That surprises me. I wonder why it isn't.


Because they don’t deserve premium content.


----------



## pdg (Apr 10, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Because they don’t deserve premium content.



That entirely depends on your interpretation of the word 'premium'


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> That surprises me. I wonder why it isn't.



Think it was part of the Treaty of Paris.

The spoils of war and such


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 10, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> Think it was part of the Treaty of Paris.


it wasnt the Treaty of Paris...it was the Paris Agreement on climate change were we promised to not pollute the atmosphere or air waves with rubbish.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Apr 10, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> it wasnt the Treaty of Paris...it was the Paris Agreement on climate change were we promised to not pollute the atmosphere or air waves with rubbish.


What?? We have to keep the bad programs inside the US?? NOT IN MY BACK YARD!

(Hey, you producers! Get offa my lawn!!)


----------



## TheArtofDave (Apr 17, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What?? We have to keep the bad programs inside the US?? NOT IN MY BACK YARD!
> 
> (Hey, you producers! Get offa my lawn!!)



The untold truth of The Karate Kid

This link from Looper gives you a behind the scenes look at what inspired the movie. Pretty interesting.

Also there is a KR Cobra Kai in Cape Coral Florida. Look up Jack Harrah. Apparently the style of Karate that Cobra Kai uses in the movie is derived from Shotokan, American Kickboxing, and Filipino Martial arts. It has no kata.

So that may give us an idea of what to expect come May. And of course Jack Harrah actually teaches this at Kontrol Room Cobra Kai dojo.

So a Cobra Kai dojo does actually exist.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 18, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The untold truth of The Karate Kid
> 
> This link from Looper gives you a behind the scenes look at what inspired the movie. Pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


:O that's amazing... Maybe the Cobra Kai dojo will spread..... who should be the one to do that.....


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 18, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The untold truth of The Karate Kid
> 
> This link from Looper gives you a behind the scenes look at what inspired the movie. Pretty interesting.
> 
> ...


There's also a jiu jitsu club called cobra Kai jiu jitsu


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 24, 2018)

Apparently Macchio and Zabka went to my organization’s honbu (headquarters) dojo for a photo shoot.  No idea of specifics.  I don’t have Facebook; a classmate showed us and we all got a kick out of it (no pun intended).

I said if they’re using us in the series, we’d better be Cobra Kai.  

World Seido Karate Headquarters - Honbu


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 25, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Apparently Macchio and Zabka went to my organization’s honbu (headquarters) dojo for a photo shoot.  No idea of specifics.  I don’t have Facebook; a classmate showed us and we all got a kick out of it (no pun intended).
> 
> I said if they’re using us in the series, we’d better be Cobra Kai.
> 
> World Seido Karate Headquarters - Honbu


Oh that is so badass...


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

The first 2 episodes are now on YouTube for free. It's quite good actually the fight scene between Johnny and the thugs was pretty well done tbh.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> The first 2 episodes are now on YouTube for free. It's quite good actually the fight scene between Johnny and the thugs was pretty well done tbh.


:O :O :O

That is amazing... thanks heaps for letting us know! I am so on it!


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> :O :O :O
> 
> That is amazing... thanks heaps for letting us know! I am so on it!


Just read a review on it. Typical complaints of sexism and racism...abd yeah there's elements of that from Johnny but that's the point the guys meant to be a throwback old school jerk


----------



## mrt2 (May 3, 2018)

Old school jerk, maybe, but you still have to feel for the guy.  Yes, he was a jerk in high school, but his life has been one disappointment after another, starting with his humiliating loss to martial arts novice Daniel Larusso in the All Valley Karate Tournament way back in 1984, followed by an equally humiliating beatdown after the tournament by Sensei Kreese, only to be humiliated again by getting saved by Mr. Miyagi.  And now, the man who humiliated him 34 years ago stares down at him from giant billboards all over the Valley.  Or torments him when he wants to listen to some 80s rock, or rawk, on radio ads.


----------



## JR 137 (May 3, 2018)

Are all episodes up, or only a couple?  I’m holding out for all of them so I can free trial and be done.  Yes, I’m cheap.


----------



## CB Jones (May 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are all episodes up, or only a couple?  I’m holding out for all of them so I can free trial and be done.  Yes, I’m cheap.



#metoo


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 3, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> Old school jerk, maybe, but you still have to feel for the guy.  Yes, he was a jerk in high school, but his life has been one disappointment after another, starting with his humiliating loss to martial arts novice Daniel Larusso in the All Valley Karate Tournament way back in 1984, followed by an equally humiliating beatdown after the tournament by Sensei Kreese, only to be humiliated again by getting saved by Mr. Miyagi.  And now, the man who humiliated him 34 years ago stares down at him from giant billboards all over the Valley.  Or torments him when he wants to listen to some 80s rock, or rawk, on radio ads.



I see it differently...
Johnny was a rich entitled prick who was handed stuff that most of us had to work for. He got his *** kicked one time (who hasn't?) and turned into an alcoholic prick, who at least had a good paying job (I had to hire a guy to wire my house when we put in a hot tub... that job pays really well...) except he was a douche nozzle to a customer (who was also obnoxious - maybe they should have hooked up). And such a stellar father...

Daniel has lost some of his likability (he's a car salesman at heart, even if he does own the places, and car salesmen always have a bit of a slimy feel to them...) but he's clearly done well for himself - I doubt anybody handed him the deeds to those car dealerships. He's quite well off, but is involved in his kids lives and is at least trying to both support them and keep them from turning into entitled pricks (with mixed results, I think...).

I suspect as the series progresses, they're going to try to rehab Johnny and turn him into at least a semi-decent guy.



JR 137 said:


> Are all episodes up, or only a couple?  I’m holding out for all of them so I can free trial and be done.  Yes, I’m cheap.



Red is like Netflix; the whole series goes online at the same time. I've only watched the first two, which are on regular YouBoob, but I'll probably either free trial and watch them all, or find them on Kody.


----------



## jobo (May 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are all episodes up, or only a couple?  I’m holding out for all of them so I can free trial and be done.  Yes, I’m cheap.


Showbox?


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Are all episodes up, or only a couple?  I’m holding out for all of them so I can free trial and be done.  Yes, I’m cheap.


I think they will be because there's videos for them but when you click on them they just show previews for that episode but the times are all half an hour which is not he time of the clip so I'm guessing they'll benreleased weekly


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I see it differently...
> Johnny was a rich entitled prick who was handed stuff that most of us had to work for. He got his *** kicked one time (who hasn't?) and turned into an alcoholic prick, who at least had a good paying job (I had to hire a guy to wire my house when we put in a hot tub... that job pays really well...) except he was a douche nozzle to a customer (who was also obnoxious - maybe they should have hooked up). And such a stellar father...
> 
> Daniel has lost some of his likability (he's a car salesman at heart, even if he does own the places, and car salesmen always have a bit of a slimy feel to them...) but he's clearly done well for himself - I doubt anybody handed him the deeds to those car dealerships. He's quite well off, but is involved in his kids lives and is at least trying to both support them and keep them from turning into entitled pricks (with mixed results, I think...).
> ...


Exactly I always see that crap that johnnys  a good guy.....well no he isn't the whole Daniel thing started because he was being borderline abusive to his ex girlfriend. Then okay the fight happened which yeah okay Daniel instigated more but hey just a schoolboy fight but the next day him and his mates bully him on the football pitch then forced him off the road on his bike because he turned up to their karate club. 

If people think Johnny was a good guy they need to seriously reevaluate their own morals. Even in the series from what I've seen he's still a jerk he hasn't learned anything and he's all upset over a silly thing like a point karate match over 30 years ago


----------



## jobo (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Exactly I always see that crap that johnnys  a good guy.....well no he isn't the whole Daniel thing started because he was being borderline abusive to his ex girlfriend. Then okay the fight happened which yeah okay Daniel instigated more but hey just a schoolboy fight but the next day him and his mates bully him on the football pitch then forced him off the road on his bike because he turned up to their karate club.
> 
> If people think Johnny was a good guy they need to seriously reevaluate their own morals. Even in the series from what I've seen he's still a jerk he hasn't learned anything and he's all upset over a silly thing like a point karate match over 30 years ago


I can't believe people are micro ANAlysing a kids film, are we doing Snow white  next?

Surely Johnny can be forgiven for being a bit of an *** d as a teenager, , I thinK that's most teenagers, does he have to suffer for a life time to make you all feel that justice was done


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> I can't believe people are micro ANAlysing a kids film, are we doing Snow white  next?
> 
> Surely Johnny can be forgiven for being a bit of an *** d as a teenager, , I thing that's most teenagers, does he have to suffer for a life time


Sure why not nothing better to do at the moment....I can't believe someone's complaining about people having a discussion over a movie which relates real life but there you go


----------



## jobo (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Sure why not nothing better to do at the moment....I can't believe someone's complaining about people having a discussion over a movie which relates real life but there you go


Which Bit was in anyway like real life,
Apart from the creepy old man luring a young boy to his house, in real life the police would have been found to Warnn him off, possibly an injunction


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> Which Bit was in anyway like real life,
> Apart from the creepy old man luring a young boy to his house, in real life the police would have been found to Warnn him off, possibly an injunction


So now you're doing exactly what you were just bitching about...makes sense whatever I'm done here


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 3, 2018)

jobo said:


> I can't believe people are micro ANAlysing a kids film, are we doing Snow white  next?
> 
> Surely Johnny can be forgiven for being a bit of an *** d as a teenager, , I thinK that's most teenagers, does he have to suffer for a life time to make you all feel that justice was done


Yeah, most of us managed to be assholes when we were young - some more than others. And that can be forgiven when they grow up, unless they just don't.


----------



## jobo (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> So now you're doing exactly what you were just bitching about...makes sense whatever I'm done here


I was being tongue in cheek, if you want to discuss kids films carry on, don't get huffy, my favourIte AS a young boy was Dr Doolittle, the original you under stand as I'm old, that giant sea snail had a deep meaning for real life, I have no idea what , but I'm sure it did


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 3, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I think they will be because there's videos for them but when you click on them they just show previews for that episode but the times are all half an hour which is not he time of the clip so I'm guessing they'll benreleased weekly



Nope. They're all online. But unless you pay for YouTube Red (or sign up for the free trial month) you'll only be able to see the first two episodes. Because profits.



jobo said:


> Surely Johnny can be forgiven for being a bit of an *** d as a teenager, , I thinK that's most teenagers, does he have to suffer for a life time to make you all feel that justice was done



Depends on if he ever grows out of the douchebag stage. Most do. Some don't. In my experience, it's not uncommon for those who do not to continue to suffer from poor life choices. Some bury themselves in substance abuse. Some go to prison. Some become internet trolls. Some live in their parents basements and live on Cheetos and soda.


----------



## mrt2 (May 3, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I see it differently...
> Johnny was a rich entitled prick who was handed stuff that most of us had to work for. He got his *** kicked one time (who hasn't?) and turned into an alcoholic prick, who at least had a good paying job (I had to hire a guy to wire my house when we put in a hot tub... that job pays really well...) except he was a douche nozzle to a customer (who was also obnoxious - maybe they should have hooked up). And such a stellar father...
> 
> Daniel has lost some of his likability (he's a car salesman at heart, even if he does own the places, and car salesmen always have a bit of a slimy feel to them...) but he's clearly done well for himself - I doubt anybody handed him the deeds to those car dealerships. *He's quite well off, but is involved in his kids lives and is at least trying to both support them and keep them from turning into entitled pricks (with mixed results, I think...).*
> ...


Yes, Mixed results.  Daniel seems a little too smug, and when he smirks and tells his underlings how he kicked Johnny in the face, I thought for a minute Johnny would kick Daniel's *** right then and there.

As for Johnny, the character he played in the original movie was a cardboard cutout rich entitled prick, not unlike the character played by Michael Bowen  in the movie Valley Girl from the same era. (he is better known for his role as Aryan Nation leader Uncle Jack in Breaking Bad) .  That said, from the looks of things, the writers of Cobra Kai look to give this version of Johnny more depth than the younger version of Johnny.


----------



## pdg (May 4, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> Nope. They're all online. But unless you pay for YouTube Red (or sign up for the free trial month) you'll only be able to see the first two episodes. Because profits



Or places where red isn't available at all (like here) you get the first two free and it's pay per view for the rest...


----------



## jobo (May 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Or places where red isn't available at all (like here) you get the first two free and it's pay per view for the rest...


ShoWbox ?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 4, 2018)

jobo said:


> ShoWbox ?


What is Showbox?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 4, 2018)

pdg said:


> Or places where red isn't available at all (like here) you get the first two free and it's pay per view for the rest...


Using a VPN tunnel (like TunnelBear), couldn't you still use Red?


----------



## pdg (May 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Using a VPN tunnel (like TunnelBear), couldn't you still use Red?



I could probably just proxy in much easier.

With either method, I'd need access to a geographically eligible account afaik.

Seems a lot of hassle to watch something that I haven't even seen the free ones of yet


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What is Showbox?





gpseymour said:


> Using a VPN tunnel (like TunnelBear), couldn't you still use Red?





pdg said:


> I could probably just proxy in much easier.
> 
> With either method, I'd need access to a geographically eligible account afaik.



i wish you guys wouldnt talk in foreign languages,,, im so confused.


----------



## jobo (May 4, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> What is Showbox?


It's a Free streaming service that has all the films and tv shows on it, available for Android and I think Windows , it is I believe based on Russia who Ar'nt it seems overly concerned with copy right issues, it's all the rage in the Uk ,available On Google play


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 4, 2018)

so i watched the two free episodes.  its ok.  William is a good actor.  i really like the Johnny character.  i think the producers are not sure of their audience.  one the one hand there is really cheesy parts like " every customer gets a bonzai tree and we kick the competition and the chopping prices"   on the other hand there is a lot of swear words that i wouldnt want my 7 year old to watch.
 there is a lot of juxtapost positions between the two characters.  i think we are going to see Jonny who is traditionally the bad guy in a better light. he is already showing a soft spot for the non cool kids.  while it seems Daniel is going to be teaching the bullies who happen to be friends with his daughter.  there is also an underlying contrast between time and culture.  Daniel is a kind of lost innocence of the past but Johnny is a throw back from a time of hard core karate. in todays culture, media wise we have lost that innocence of Leave it to Beaver shows and idyllic sitcoms like the Cosby show and Family Ties where everything is very canned.  but at the same time we have kids "with inhalers , peanut allergies and gender neutral roles"  rock and roll is dead.  the fact that the show uses swear words is in stark contrast to the original karate kid.  i find this American culture contradictive counter play interesting.  seems they are playing with achtypes


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

SPOILERS BELOW







So I looked up what happened simply because I was never going to watch the whole thing but looks like johnnys son will now be training with Daniel and wow...well here's the final clip of the last episode and damm if there's a series 2 that'll be very interesting. Here it is below for those who can't watch the whole thing spoilers obviously


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

Also found this fight scene. The kids the one Johnny trains and the girl is Daniels daughter. Not posting this stuff to spoil it for anyone it's just for people who either can't afford it or can't get access to it....I'm both of those things lol. Anyway the fights seem to be pretty good in this.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> SPOILERS BELOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That looks like they're setting up the main drama to be between Daniel and Johnny's old instructor. Maybe Johnny's going to be a sympathetic character later - a recovered soul.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

Daniel visits myagis Grave


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also found this fight scene. The kids the one Johnny trains and the girl is Daniels daughter. Not posting this stuff to spoil it for anyone it's just for people who either can't afford it or can't get access to it....I'm both of those things lol. Anyway the fights seem to be pretty good in this.


A little bit more Jason Bourne this time around.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> A little bit more Jason Bourne this time around.


Chinese kid had a nice double leg takedown and rear naked choke attempt though lol


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> SPOILERS BELOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, you can use the SPOILER tag (works just like the QUOTE tag) if you want to post something without people having to worry about accidentally reading a spoiler.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like they're setting up the main drama to be between Daniel and Johnny's old instructor. Maybe Johnny's going to be a sympathetic character later - a recovered soul.


Tbh while that ending was cool and great service it felt a bit silly tbh like surely the guy wouldn't care anymore after all these years but well I guess it's a good way to try and get series 2 commissioned


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Tbh while that ending was cool and great service it felt a bit silly tbh like surely the guy wouldn't care anymore after all these years but well I guess it's a good way to try and get series 2 commissioned


Agreed. It makes his character at least as shallow as he was in the original movie.


----------



## jks9199 (May 6, 2018)

Just a reminder, folks, that while some countries and some websites don't respect copyright issues, we do here at MartialTalk, and we don't promote sites that evade it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> so i watched the two free episodes.  its ok.  William is a good actor.  i really like the Johnny character.  i think the producers are not sure of their audience.  one the one hand there is really cheesy parts like " every customer gets a bonzai tree and we kick the competition and the chopping prices"   on the other hand there is a lot of swear words that i wouldnt want my 7 year old to watch.
> there is a lot of juxtapost positions between the two characters.  i think we are going to see Jonny who is traditionally the bad guy in a better light. he is already showing a soft spot for the non cool kids.  while it seems Daniel is going to be teaching the bullies who happen to be friends with his daughter.  there is also an underlying contrast between time and culture.  Daniel is a kind of lost innocence of the past but Johnny is a throw back from a time of hard core karate. in todays culture, media wise we have lost that innocence of Leave it to Beaver shows and idyllic sitcoms like the Cosby show and Family Ties where everything is very canned.  but at the same time we have kids "with inhalers , peanut allergies and gender neutral roles"  rock and roll is dead.  the fact that the show uses swear words is in stark contrast to the original karate kid.  i find this American culture contradictive counter play interesting.  seems they are playing with achtypes


Well tbh karate kid was never a kids movie it had bad language in the originals as well


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

Well I just watched the last fight scene and it's very interesting how it plays out in contrast to the first movie


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 6, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Well tbh karate kid was never a kids movie it had bad language in the originals as well


Did it?  I don't remember swear words but it's been so long since I've seen it.


----------



## Headhunter (May 6, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> Did it?  I don't remember swear words but it's been so long since I've seen it.


Not hugely bad but things like bullsh** sh** etc


----------



## Anarax (May 9, 2018)

Spoiler free

I really liked the series, it was more so geared towards an adult audience, which I liked. The fight scenes were decent and the character dynamics were well written/executed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 9, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Spoiler free


Great, am I going to have to start shopping on the spoiler-free aisle now??


----------



## Headhunter (May 9, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Spoiler free
> 
> I really liked the series, it was more so geared towards an adult audience, which I liked. The fight scenes were decent and the character dynamics were well written/executed.


As I said before I don't believe the original was a kids movie. I mean it had bad language and quite violent scenes in some cases and some mature themes throughout


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 10, 2018)

I watched it and it was great. Apparently Tang Soo Do is what the Cobra Kai Dojo teaches. And Martin Kove has studied Goju Ryu


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2018)

Well it's been confirmed there's going to be a series 2 next year


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 10, 2018)

I watched it and it was great. Apparently Tang Soo Do is what the Cobra Kai Dojo teaches. And Martin Kove has studied Goju Ryu


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> I watched it and it was great. Apparently Tang Soo Do is what the Cobra Kai Dojo teaches. And Martin Kove has studied Goju Ryu


It's Hollywood fu...there's nothing in any of the fights or the training that indicates any paticular. Obviously it's karate but they show generic moved that could fall under any karate style


----------



## mrt2 (May 10, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's Hollywood fu...there's nothing in any of the fights or the training that indicates any paticular. Obviously it's karate but they show generic moved that could fall under any karate style


I think what he was referring to is an interview sometime back with Pat Johnson, who choreographed the fight scenes for the movie and trained both the Cobra Kai guys, and Pat Morita and Ralph Macchio.  Johnson said he loosely based the Cobra Kai on the Tang Soo Do he and Chuck Norris taught in SoCal in the early 1970s.  Apparently, Norris was offered the job playing Sensei Kreese, but turned down the part because he thought it cast Martial Arts in a negative light.


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I think what he was referring to is an interview sometime back with Pat Johnson, who choreographed the fight scenes for the movie and trained both the Cobra Kai guys, and Pat Morita and Ralph Macchio.  Johnson said he loosely based the Cobra Kai on the Tang Soo Do he and Chuck Norris taught in SoCal in the early 1970s.  Apparently, Norris was offered the job playing Sensei Kreese, but turned down the part because he thought it cast Martial Arts in a negative light.


Yeah but as far as I know pat Johnson had nothing to do with cobra Kai and Nah the chuck Norris story is bs chuck confirmed he was never offered the part but he said if he had been he would've turned it down for similar reasons


----------



## mrt2 (May 10, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah but as far as I know pat Johnson had nothing to do with cobra Kai and Nah the chuck Norris story is bs chuck confirmed he was never offered the part but he said if he had been he would've turned it down for similar reasons


I said Pat Johnson worked on Karate Kid.  And he did.


----------



## Headhunter (May 10, 2018)

mrt2 said:


> I said Pat Johnson worked on Karate Kid.  And he did.


Yes he did but he didn't work on the series...hence it was a different choreographer hence probably a different style


----------



## Steve (May 10, 2018)

Maybe it’s just me, but this looks terrible.   Bad acting, bad choreography, and a storyline that sounds like it was written by the screenwriter for twilight.


----------



## JR 137 (May 10, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's Hollywood fu...there's nothing in any of the fights or the training that indicates any paticular. Obviously it's karate but they show generic moved that could fall under any karate style


They yet again butchered an Okinawa karate kata Seiunchin.  The same one they butchered in Karate Kid 3.  It makes my eyes hurt the way they do it.


----------



## Anarax (May 10, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> As I said before I don't believe the original was a kids movie. I mean it had bad language and quite violent scenes in some cases and some mature themes throughout



The "violence" is on par with the original, but the language and jokes are much more adult. Johnny said p***y a few dozen times and there was at least one F bomb. Not saying it detracts from the series, but there's definitely a more adult focus.

"More adult" doesn't imply the original is a kid's movie, it's referring to a rating gradient.


----------



## WaterGal (May 10, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> It's Hollywood fu...there's nothing in any of the fights or the training that indicates any paticular. Obviously it's karate but they show generic moved that could fall under any karate style



I only watched the first couple episodes of the new series so far, and my memories of the movies are pretty hazy, but I did notice Johnny using Korean terminology, which would seem to indicate a basis in TSD over a Japanese karate style.


----------



## Headhunter (May 12, 2018)

Lol never seen this before but realised before this we've never seen Mr miyagi in a gi before. Have to say though will smith acting really made me cringe but pat was hilarious with the segal joke and the "what the heck happened to my coffee table"


----------



## Rough Rider (May 12, 2018)

WaterGal said:


> I only watched the first couple episodes of the new series so far, and my memories of the movies are pretty hazy, but I did notice Johnny using Korean terminology, which would seem to indicate a basis in TSD over a Japanese karate style.


I've only watched the first two episodes but I didn't hear any Korean terms.  I wasn't really listening for any, but, as a Taekwondoin, I think my ears would have perked up.  Can you give specific examples?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (May 12, 2018)

Rough Rider said:


> I've only watched the first two episodes and I didn't hear any Korean terms.  I wasn't really listening for any, but, as a Taekwondoin, I think my ears would have perked up.  Can you give specific examples?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I haven't seen much apart from a few clips byt most of the terms I've heard are only Japanese terms e.g sensei, dojo, kata etc


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 12, 2018)

Rough Rider said:


> I've only watched the first two episodes but I didn't hear any Korean terms.  I wasn't really listening for any, but, as a Taekwondoin, I think my ears would have perked up.  Can you give specific examples?



When Johnny calls all his new little Cobra Kais to attention, he says "chari-yut."


----------



## Tarrycat (May 13, 2018)

I heard it's pretty good. I'll definitely watch it. Regardless of Macchio's poor acting, I still quite enjoyed the movie. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 13, 2018)

Tarrycat said:


> I heard it's pretty good. I'll definitely watch it. Regardless of Macchio's poor acting, I still quite enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've never been one to let weak acting ruin a movie. Give me a halfway interesting story (or really good action scenes), and I'll forgive moderately bad acting. (As long as it all doesn't come together to be as bad as _Face Off_.)


----------



## JR 137 (May 13, 2018)

Tarrycat said:


> I heard it's pretty good. I'll definitely watch it. Regardless of Macchio's poor acting, I still quite enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Macchio just annoys me.  Not to the extent of making everything he’s in unwatchable though.

Karate Kid works for me because everyone else balances it out.  Same for My Cousin Vinny.


----------



## Tarrycat (May 15, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Macchio just annoys me.  Not to the extent of making everything he’s in unwatchable though.
> 
> Karate Kid works for me because everyone else balances it out.  Same for My Cousin Vinny.


Macchio annoyed me too! Lol. I liked William's character much more. I feel like he portrayed a more genuine karate talent than Ralph in the movie.

Is William a real karate practitioner? He looks the part. 

I saw the new series today, watched the first episode & I loved it! What makes it really special is the fact that all the original  actors are casted in the series. It wouldn't have been the same if other actors were used. They all aged very gracefully. 

The series has a 92% rating, which is excellent.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Simon_ (May 16, 2018)

Finally watched the two free episodes, really cool, loved it . Few corny bits haha (i did groan with the Larusso commercials and his karate banter with EVERYONE haha) but I just love it all being brought back years later, and an intriguing story too.


----------



## JR 137 (May 16, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Finally watched the two free episodes, really cool, loved it . Few corny bits haha (i did groan with the Larusso commercials and his karate banter with EVERYONE haha) but I just love it all being brought back years later, and an intriguing story too.


I thought the rest of the episodes cut down on the corny bits.  Not completely, but enough to not get tiring.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 16, 2018)

Tarrycat said:


> Is William a real karate practitioner? He looks the part.



My understanding is that he has a black belt in Tang Soo Do, but if I recall correctly he didn't get this until after the old movies.

That almost makes sense, since John Kreese was supposedly a Vietnam vet. TKD was introduced to Vietnam during that era by GM Nam Tae Hi at about that time.Given the connection between TSD and TKD, it makes more sense than a lot of Hollywood for Cobrai Kai to be based on TSD.


----------



## JR 137 (May 16, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> My understanding is that he has a black belt in Tang Soo Do, but if I recall correctly he didn't get this until after the old movies.
> 
> That almost makes sense, since John Kreese was supposedly a Vietnam vet. TKD was introduced to Vietnam during that era by GM Nam Tae Hi at about that time.Given the connection between TSD and TKD, it makes more sense than a lot of Hollywood for Cobrai Kai to be based on TSD.


From the trivia I’ve read, Zabka was a high school wrestler before the movie.  He was a good athlete and picked up the MA training for the movie pretty well.  He studied TSD afterwards because MA grew on him.

Macchio didn’t do any training afterwards.  He doesn’t appear to be a very good athlete with the training for the movies and show


----------



## _Simon_ (May 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> He studied TSD afterwards because MA grew on him.



Ahh, so it's like Johnny was also inspired by The Karate Kid to dive into martial arts! Like so many others, very cool


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> From the trivia I’ve read, Zabka was a high school wrestler before the movie.  He was a good athlete and picked up the MA training for the movie pretty well.  He studied TSD afterwards because MA grew on him.
> 
> Macchio didn’t do any training afterwards.  He doesn’t appear to be a very good athlete with the training for the movies and show


Which makes sense. In the show it felt kind of like Macchio was play-acting martial arts, and I didn't get the same vibe from Zabka. Thought it might have been intentional to show that Daniel hasn't practiced in a very long time (until the show)


----------



## JR 137 (May 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Which makes sense. In the show it felt kind of like Macchio was play-acting martial arts, and I didn't get the same vibe from Zabka. Thought it might have been intentional to show that Daniel hasn't practiced in a very long time (until the show)


He pretty much sucked in the original movies as well.  He just didn’t and still doesn’t move very gracefully nor naturally.  I don’t think he was picked because he was a good athlete; I think he was picked for his personality (if that makes sense).  Zabka seems like a no brainer from an acting AND athletic standpoint.

All IMO.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 16, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> He pretty much sucked in the original movies as well.  He just didn’t and still doesn’t move very gracefully nor naturally.  I don’t think he was picked because he was a good athlete; I think he was picked for his personality (if that makes sense).  Zabka seems like a no brainer from an acting AND athletic standpoint.
> 
> All IMO.


When I first watched it, I was 5...not the best at discerning who is a better athlete.

They may have cast him for that role specifically because he's not graceful...It makes it all the more impressive when the one who doesn't look graceful or athletic beats the person who does.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 16, 2018)

i think the new karate movie cobra kai sux


----------



## Headhunter (May 16, 2018)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> i think the new karate movie cobra kai sux


Nice spelling


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (May 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Nice spelling


Thank you LOL


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2018)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> i think the new karate movie cobra kai sux


Perhaps you can tell us why you don't think much of the show?


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> Thank you LOL


Yeah that's sarcasm buddy


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 17, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> When I first watched it, I was 5...not the best at discerning who is a better athlete.
> 
> They may have cast him for that role specifically because he's not graceful...It makes it all the more impressive when the one who doesn't look graceful or athletic beats the person who does.


Yeah, I think that might have been a purposeful choice.


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

Tarrycat said:


> Macchio annoyed me too! Lol. I liked William's character much more. I feel like he portrayed a more genuine karate talent than Ralph in the movie.
> 
> Is William a real karate practitioner? He looks the part.
> 
> ...


No he had no martial art experience before the movie apart from wrestling in school but I read somewhere he carried on for a while and got to green belt then quit


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

One thing that surprised me watching the competition scene is that in the original people complained about how a kid with a few months training entering a black belt comp. but in cobra Kai all of johnnys students are wearing black belts and fighting in that competition yet people seem fine with that. Personally neither matters to me because I understand why I mean visually black belts look better than say green belt


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

Also just saw this someone took the tournament scene and set it to your the best around. Pretty cool


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> One thing that surprised me watching the competition scene is that in the original people complained about how a kid with a few months training entering a black belt comp. but in cobra Kai all of johnnys students are wearing black belts and fighting in that competition yet people seem fine with that. Personally neither matters to me because I understand why I mean visually black belts look better than say green belt


I had the same thought while I was watching it. No way were those students already black belts.


----------



## Headhunter (May 17, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I had the same thought while I was watching it. No way were those students already black belts.


Course not but as I said it's a visual thing black belt looks better than white belts and Tbf only Miguel got anywhere in it really. The small kid lost quick, the girl lost her second match, guy with the stupid haircut got disqualified so only Miguel had real success and he was training 1-1 with Johnny for a while but at the end of the day it's a TV show you have to not apply logic all the time in favour of a good story


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> One thing that surprised me watching the competition scene is that in the original people complained about how a kid with a few months training entering a black belt comp. but in cobra Kai all of johnnys students are wearing black belts and fighting in that competition yet people seem fine with that. Personally neither matters to me because I understand why I mean visually black belts look better than say green belt



We laughed about that. But there's historical reason for it, within the series. In the original, when Daniel tries to sign in, they specify that it's Black Belts Only, and Mr Miyagi steals a belt for Daniel.
So Johnny is just doing the same thing Mr Miyagi did.
We also were never given any reason to believe that Johnny was anything other than a 1st Dan, and now he's running his own school. I presume he has or will self-promote to 10th Dan. Maybe Ashida Kim will certify him.


----------



## JR 137 (May 17, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> We laughed about that. But there's historical reason for it, within the series. In the original, when Daniel tries to sign in, they specify that it's Black Belts Only, and Mr Miyagi steals a belt for Daniel.
> So Johnny is just doing the same thing Mr Miyagi did.
> We also were never given any reason to believe that Johnny was anything other than a 1st Dan, and now he's running his own school. I presume he has or will self-promote to 10th Dan. Maybe Ashida Kim will certify him.


Actually, I remember the guy checking Daniel in said open division was for brown belt and above, right before Mr. Miyagi stole his black belt from his duffel bag.  It’s been a while though, so maybe my memory’s off, and it’s a stupid point to argue anyway.

Now that I think of it, I don’t recall seeing any embroidered black belts in the original movies nor the new series.


----------



## JR 137 (May 17, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> I had the same thought while I was watching it. No way were those students already black belts.


Funny, I was actually expecting them to all wear them.  I was looking for it, and once I saw it, I said to myself “I knew it!”  I just knew they’d have to carry on the tradition of a few months to black belt. 

Yeah, I focus on stupid things sometimes.

Edit:  A few months to black belt?  MUST BE MCDOJO!!!  I was going to order a Cobra Kai t-shirt from 80s Tees, but now I have to rethink that one.  No way I’m supporting a McDojo no matter how badass they are   I’ve been eyeing up those tees for a few years now, so it’s not like I’m following the fad.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 17, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> Actually, I remember the guy checking Daniel in said open division was for brown belt and above, right before Mr. Miyagi stole his black belt from his duffel bag.  It’s been a while though, so maybe my memory’s off, and it’s a stupid point to argue anyway.
> 
> Now that I think of it, I don’t recall seeing any embroidered black belts in the original movies nor the new series.



So I went and checked. Because I'm old, my memory is imperfect, and it's soooooooo vitally important.
The big man in the red shirt said "brown belt and above" and then Mr Miyagi steals a black belt.


----------



## Headhunter (May 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> We laughed about that. But there's historical reason for it, within the series. In the original, when Daniel tries to sign in, they specify that it's Black Belts Only, and Mr Miyagi steals a belt for Daniel.
> So Johnny is just doing the same thing Mr Miyagi did.
> We also were never given any reason to believe that Johnny was anything other than a 1st Dan, and now he's running his own school. I presume he has or will self-promote to 10th Dan. Maybe Ashida Kim will certify him.


Yeah but in movie context that was because the other guys were all black belts and the only reason he was at the tournament was to fight them so it'd be pretty pointless for miyagi to enter him as a white belt lol but in cobra Kai Johnny wasn't there to fight anyone in paticular so no reason he couldn't enter them in other belt divisions


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 18, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> We laughed about that. But there's historical reason for it, within the series. In the original, when Daniel tries to sign in, they specify that it's Black Belts Only, and Mr Miyagi steals a belt for Daniel.
> So Johnny is just doing the same thing Mr Miyagi did.
> We also were never given any reason to believe that Johnny was anything other than a 1st Dan, and now he's running his own school. I presume he has or will self-promote to 10th Dan. Maybe Ashida Kim will certify him.


They actually sort of address this in the last episode. Only click on the spoiler tag if you want a serious spoiler from the show.


Spoiler



In the last episode/last scene, Johnny's sensei comes back (not clear yet how Johnny reacts). So it may not end up being a self-promotion after all.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 23, 2021)

....... FIIIIIIIINALLY getting round to watching this from the very start, bit late to the game but I am PUMPED!


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 5, 2021)

Just watched the last episode of Season 1.... wwwwow. I had chills, goosebumps, tears, the works haha, it's amazing so far! Apart from the very cringey, lame one-liners haha, was such a great nostalgia.

Last episode was just crazy good... so much in that, especially Johnny's face, wondering what the heck he has done... Am still rooting for Johnny, I love a good redemption story haha, and I think the students still found a place of belonging and strength in his dojo, even though a bit misguided. Even Johnny has grown immensely, even though still obviously struggling with his demons.

And the All-Valley tournament in the last episode... damn that was cool! Does anyone know the actual rules for the tournament? It seems no protective gear, full contact, and there were clearly not only karate practitioners there, a Capoeira dude haha..

Is it get a point and stop, reset? I remember seeing one guy cop a full front kick, but no one stopped, they only seemed to stop (and even win) the bout when one of them got knocked off their feet. Even if they were just swept with no follow up strike.. confused.

But loving it thus far, final episode had so much to lead into!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 5, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> And the All-Valley tournament in the last episode... damn that was cool! Does anyone know the actual rules for the tournament? It seems no protective gear, full contact, and there were clearly not only karate practitioners there, a Capoeira dude haha..
> 
> Is it get a point and stop, reset? I remember seeing one guy cop a full front kick, but no one stopped, they only seemed to stop (and even win) the bout when one of them got knocked off their feet. Even if they were just swept with no follow up strike.. confused.



Ummm, it's Hollywood-Fu. They're following choreography, not rules.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 5, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ummm, it's Hollywood-Fu. They're following choreography, not rules.


Haha... yeah am well aware of that [emoji14] just thought there'd be some semblance of cohesion as to the tournament rules!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 6, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Haha... yeah am well aware of that [emoji14] just thought there'd be some semblance of cohesion as to the tournament rules!



Now you're just being silly.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 28, 2021)

Wwwwwow.... finale of Season 2... insane.. whole darn thing just exploded! Mass fight scene... how quickly everything changed for everyone hey...

Loving it thus far


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 10, 2021)

Aaaaand that's Season 3 done. Incredible finale... loving the old characters who are coming back, and I KNEW Kreese would call that certain fellow eventually!

Expected Season 4 to come out probably January next year or so.


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2021)

I tried watching the pilot and Daniel was such a jerk I turned it off.  Is he that way throughout the series?


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 11, 2021)

Steve said:


> I tried watching the pilot and Daniel was such a jerk I turned it off.  Is he that way throughout the series?


Ahh he does sort of come round... but most of it he is still a bit arrogant, or more just incredibly stubborn haha. He does eventually soften.

If you loved the movies you'll love the series, just keeps getting better!


----------



## Drobison491 (Mar 16, 2021)

yeah but he was a jerk in the movies too.  Stealing girlfriends, picking fights, using illegal kicks, it only makes sense the carry that into the show


----------



## Graywalker (Mar 16, 2021)

Enjoyed the 3rd season. I thought Kreese's back story was interesting. 

I love the spoof on the name 'Eagle Fang Karate', it was hilarious.

So far I am a fan.


----------



## WaterGal (Mar 16, 2021)

Graywalker said:


> Enjoyed the 3rd season. I thought Kreese's back story was interesting.
> 
> I love the spoof on the name 'Eagle Fang Karate', it was hilarious.
> 
> So far I am a fan.



I feel like Eagle Fang was the most realistic part of the show lol. I've definitely seen my share of martial arts logos that are, like, a tiger wielding a katana with a lightening bolt in the background and school name "Golden Tiger Claw Karate Academy of Town, State" in fake Japanese font underneath and maybe there's a flag or some religious symbolism incorporated in there somewhere as well.


----------



## Graywalker (Mar 19, 2021)

WaterGal said:


> I feel like Eagle Fang was the most realistic part of the show lol. I've definitely seen my share of martial arts logos that are, like, a tiger wielding a katana with a lightening bolt in the background and school name "Golden Tiger Claw Karate Academy of Town, State" in fake Japanese font underneath and maybe there's a flag or some religious symbolism incorporated in there somewhere as well.


Yes, and we even see that now with some MMA schools these days like, "Elite MMA" and the weird names coming out for other modern arts.

Entertaining though and just plain funny.


----------



## Stablades86 (Mar 20, 2021)

Cobra Kai was is an awesome series. Season 2 and 3 were great and just seems to get better with every episode. Great cast, better than average choreography, and great acting. Not sure how anyone could critic this show. Hopefully with this bug, season 4 and 5 become successful.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Seeeeeason 4... coming out soon, 31st December...


.... PUMPED AND READY!


----------



## Steve (Dec 27, 2021)

Okay.  So, a while back, I tried watching Season 1 Episode 1, and Ralph Macchio seemed like a real jerk.  Does he get better?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 27, 2021)

Steve said:


> Okay.  So, a while back, I tried watching Season 1 Episode 1, and Ralph Macchio seemed like a real jerk.  Does he get better?


Sometimes. One of the recurring gags is Daniel and Johnny swapping back and forth on who is the jerk.


----------



## Steve (Dec 27, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Sometimes. One of the recurring gags is Daniel and Johnny swapping back and forth on who is the jerk.


Got it.  They all just seemed so unlikable.  Might give it another go.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 27, 2021)

Steve said:


> Got it.  They all just seemed so unlikable.  Might give it another go.


The original Karate Kid movies had absolute good and bad guys. The TV series tries to show that we all have a bit of both. Overall, I think they're doing pretty well.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 27, 2021)

Steve said:


> Okay.  So, a while back, I tried watching Season 1 Episode 1, and Ralph Macchio seemed like a real jerk.  Does he get better?


Yeah he still carried a bit of that throughout, but I guess it's showing his journey when he starts teaching and how it helped him mature and find some inner stability. He becomes much less of a jerk, but like DD says it does show they're all human and struggling with conflicting stuff within themselves, and yeah they do it pretty well I reckon.

I have a real soft spot for Johnnie in this series haha, his growth is awesome, even though he keeps messing it up at times XD


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 27, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Yeah he still carried a bit of that throughout, but I guess it's showing his journey when he starts teaching and how it helped him mature and find some inner stability.


I don't know if they intended it, but I had the impression that Daniel had stopped training, and there is a hint or two that moving away from active Karate training led to some of the assholery. 


_Simon_ said:


> He becomes much less of a jerk, but like DD says it does show they're all human and struggling with conflicting stuff within themselves, and yeah they do it pretty well I reckon.
> 
> I have a real soft spot for Johnnie in this series haha, his growth is awesome, even though he keeps messing it up at times XD


I think they portray Johnny as a guy who wants to be a good guy and do the right thing, but the way he was raised, the way he was trained, and some of his old bad choices make it difficult.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Dec 27, 2021)

The whole point of this show is how Laruso becomes more Miyagi, and Johnny less Kreese.

The villain with the pony tail about to come on stage represents the death of the 1980s. I'm ready.


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 28, 2021)

Question is... should I rewatch all the series from the start NOW, or wait until season 5's release (which apparently is going to be released much sooner than the usual wait)... hmmm.....


----------



## Gyakuto (Jan 1, 2022)

This programme is _utter_…’garbo-crap’ (I had to invent a new pejorative adjective to characterise it!) suitable for 7-10 year olds!


----------



## Kemposhot (Jan 2, 2022)

I’ve enjoyed the show and how they’ve worked in the old characters into it while also bringing in a new generation.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 2, 2022)

Two episodes in... Haven't made up my mind yet, but not on a good trajectory, in my opinion.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Two episodes in... Haven't made up my mind yet, but not on a good trajectory, in my opinion.


Stick with it. Overall, it's pretty enjoyable.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 3, 2022)

jks9199 said:


> Two episodes in... Haven't made up my mind yet, but not on a good trajectory, in my opinion.


Give it the first season it really gets pretty funny.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 3, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> This programme is _utter_…’garbo-crap’ (I had to invent a new pejorative adjective to characterise it!) suitable for 7-10 year olds!


It’s not meant to be taken seriously. I am somewhat of a 10 year old.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 3, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> This programme is _utter_…’garbo-crap’ (I had to invent a new pejorative adjective to characterise it!) suitable for 7-10 year olds!


An awful lot of people seem to disagree with you.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 3, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> An awful lot of people seem to disagree with you.


Bah. It’s a matter of taste. My wife can’t understand what I like about it. She was born in 1982, me in 1970 need I say more?


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 4, 2022)

Wing Woo Gar said:


> Bah. It’s a matter of taste. My wife can’t understand what I like about it. She was born in 1982, me in 1970 need I say more?


babes!


----------



## Gyakuto (Jan 4, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> An awful lot of people seem to disagree with you.


An awful lot of people like the music of Britney Spears but that doesn’t mean it’s good!


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 4, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> An awful lot of people like the music of Britney Spears but that doesn’t mean it’s good!


I prefer her dancing.  That's her best skill.


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Jan 5, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> An awful lot of people like the music of Britney Spears but that doesn’t mean it’s good!


Good point!


----------



## Instructor (Jan 5, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> I prefer her dancing.  That's her best skill.


Love Cobra Kai. I usually mute Brittany Spears when she is on though.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jan 6, 2022)

Instructor said:


> Love Cobra Kai. I usually mute Brittany Spears when she is on though.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 6, 2022)

Oily Dragon said:


> View attachment 27902


Hey it's gotta be, makes it sound that much Kooler!!!


----------



## Kemposhot (Jan 12, 2022)

Season 4 was pretty good.  Definitely enjoyed it more than season 3.  Without spoiling it, I’m curious to see what direction they’ll go in for the next season.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 24, 2022)

Well I did decide to rewatch the whole thing from the very start haha. 

Just finished watching season 4... WOW. Loved it. So jam packed. Here are some things which popped up for me

*WARNING: Spoilers.* Which I have appropriately covered, as I hate things being spoiled for me 



Spoiler: Spoilers



-Found it really cool Daniel and Johnny working together and learning from each others' styles. Didn't really last, but still interesting seeing the collaboration and openness to the other approach. Well, it DID last in the end actually.

-Johnny's great haha. Still love his character and the arc of his development.

-Interesting other stories (Daniel's son being the bully etc).

-Oh Robby... A shame about Robby going "bad guy". Secretly hoping he comes back round haha, but perhaps he needs to explore his dark side to see the consequences more clearly. Add-on: he sort of came around in the end!

-Clearly heard Korean from Terry silver (junbi for ready stance etc) which strengthens the idea that Cobra Kai is Tang Soo Do.

-Really cool seeing a Kyokushin club in the tournament, one even doing what seemed to be Pinan Go kata.

-Daniel's karate just doesn't really seem to improve haha. Maybe a little in fight scenes but still seems stiff and awkward.

-Miyagi-do is a weird mishmash of styles.. still practicing Kanku (dai) kata alot.

-the tension between Terry Silver and John Kreese has been fascinating, not being on the same page, having different views and mindsets regarding training etc...

-actually loved when Sam did that subtle shift in stance and demeanor in her match in the tournament. AND found it funny that Daniel said she didn't do it the "right way" when she switched to a more Eagle Fang style and won her bout. She didn't win dishonestly or unethically at all, yet he had issue with her adapting. And how he said earlier to Robby that it's not about winning. Well, they've entered a tournament which they are planning on winning... he can't make up his mind!

-LOVED the addition of the forms division and "special skills". Just brought a new element to the tournament and the overall arc of how to win it.

-Liked how they did the All Valley over the last 2 episodes. Everything about the tournament was sooooo dramatic though haha. Such a cool moment Eli winning.

-Daniel coming up to Johnny near the end of the tournament... YES. Remembering Miyagi's lesson that your karate always grows with strong roots, and you find your own way.. I pumped my fists in the air at that moment haha.

-Tori vs Sam in the tournament... wow, was on the edge my seat, absolute chills. And really quite impressed with the fight choreography! I don't understand however why that last kick that Tori did was controversial (why they both looked shocked and Tori asking if Sam was okay).

-Terry Silver... ugh. What a snake... I don't see what exactly was rigged in the tournament, there didn't seem to be any clear signs of wrong calls or favouritism made unless I missed something... ?

-Robby opening up to Johnny at the end and the moment they had... tears 😢😭



Loved this season!


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 26, 2022)

This video offers a really great breakdown of the different themes interwoven through Season 4, quite insightful actually!


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 26, 2022)

I really wanted to like this, but I didn’t make it through the first episode of S4.  The first couple of series were OK (in comparison with the usual, dire output from Netflix, so the bar was set very low). But I found the fourth series so juvenile and unnuanced. The characters were two dimensional and the plots predicated on misunderstandings or incorrect assumptions. But, more fundamentally, for a martial arts-based series, the action is truly awful - I mean, I haven’t _seen_ worse than this! The actors are such poor performers of ‘koroddy’ it would’ve probably been better to put a wig on Jackie Chan and use clever, fast edits!

On a slightly serious note (possibly inappropriately so, since this is a throw away, trivial, programme), I feel martial arts are being misrepresented here. Would you, as a parent, be happy to let your child train within either of these dojo? Does it show this noble art in a good light? We already have a bit of an image issue with the public.

Bring back ‘Kung Fu’ !😃


----------



## Instructor (Apr 26, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> I really wanted to like this, but I didn’t make it through the first episode of S4.  The first couple of series were OK (in comparison with the usual, dire output from Netflix, so the bar was set very low). But I found the fourth series so juvenile and unnuanced. The characters were two dimensional and the plots predicated on misunderstandings or incorrect assumptions. But, more fundamentally, for a martial arts-based series, the action is truly awful - I mean, I haven’t _seen_ worse than this! The actors are such poor performers of ‘koroddy’ it would’ve probably been better to put a wig on Jackie Chan and use clever, fast edits!
> 
> On a slightly serious note (possibly inappropriately so, since this is a throw away, trivial, programme), I feel martial arts are being misrepresented here. Would you, as a parent, be happy to let your child train within either of these dojo? Does it show this noble art in a good light? We already have a bit of an image issue with the public.
> 
> Bring back ‘Kung Fu’ !😃


Martial arts are usually misrepresented in popular culture and media, nothing new there.  But no as soon as the trouble started my kid would be out of there.


----------



## Gyakuto (Apr 26, 2022)

Instructor said:


> Martial arts are usually misrepresented in popular culture and media, nothing new there.  But no as soon as the trouble started my kid would be out of there.


The problem is that abusers like that…****-Krease (whatever he’s called) hide their ways very carefully and teenagers are naturally rebellious to the authority of their parents 🤷🏽‍♂️ A dangerous set of circumstances!


----------

